# Freeplayer pour freebox, une anarque ou quoi ?!



## An-Liz (3 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,
Rien a faire, je n'arrive pas à mettre en relation ma freebox et mon Mac via freeplayer...et j'ai pourtant scrupuleusement suivi et téléchargé tout ce que nous donne l'assistance Free (vers laquelle renvoie les différents posts ici sur ce même thème)...mais rien ne se passe, je ne vois désespérément pas apparaitre sur mon écran de télé mon écran Mac.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi la manip' ?? qui n'a pourtant pas l'air bien sorcier...mais qui ne marche pas chez moi c'est un fait, il ne se passe rien de rien de rien.
(suis sur G5, Mac OS X Tiger 10.4, en réseau wi-fi).

Merci par avance.

An-Liz


----------



## daffyb (4 Mai 2010)

An-Liz a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Rien a faire, je n'arrive pas à mettre en relation ma freebox et mon Mac via freeplayer...et j'ai pourtant scrupuleusement suivi et téléchargé tout ce que nous donne l'assistance Free (vers laquelle renvoie les différents posts ici sur ce même thème)...mais rien ne se passe, *je ne vois désespérément pas apparaitre sur mon écran de télé mon écran Mac*.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi la manip' ?? qui n'a pourtant pas l'air bien sorcier...mais qui ne marche pas chez moi c'est un fait, il ne se passe rien de rien de rien.
> (suis sur G5, Mac OS X Tiger 10.4, en réseau wi-fi).
> ...



Ça c'est sûr que ça ne marchera jamais !
Ce que tu pourras faire c'est accéder au disque dur de ton Mac depuis la freebox, mais pas plus.
As tu suivi ce tuto ? http://www.free.fr/assistance/295-freebox-freeplayer-freeplayer-presentation.html
parce que je viens de l'appliquer et ça marche comme sur des roulettes (pour info si le routeur est une timecapsule ou autre, rediriger le port 8080 sur le Mac serveur )


----------



## eugenie94 (14 Mai 2010)

Jai trouvé un pis-aller à Freeplayer qui me permet enfin de voir mes vidéos sur la Freebox sans passer par un disque dur externe.
Attention, je suis nulle en informatique et après moultes tâtonnements, jai trouvé une solution qui tient du rationnel (les quelques notions que jai comprises) et un peu du vaudou (les gestes que je fais parce que ça marche mais je ne sais pas pourquoi). En effet les pro trouveront sûrement que certaines de mes manuvres sont inutiles et ils auront sûrement raison. Ils me feront, je lespère partager leur lumière en langage profane. 
  1/ Aller dans la plateforme de gestion Freebox, compte, internet puis configurer le routeur
  2/ Si ce nest déjà fait sassurer que  UPNP est activé. Si ce nest pas le cas, lactiver
  3/ Dans le section Baux DHCP permanents: sassurer que figure bien votre adresse Mac. Si ce nest pas le cas, la mettre dans la case prévue à cet effet (pour la retrouver, aller sur lexplication dont voici le lien http://sebl69.free.fr/astuces/freebox/index.php?page=adresse-MAC)
  4/ Envoyez puis redémarrez votre Freebox
  5/ Dans le dossier « applications » de votre Mac, assurez-vous que vous avez bien la version VLC 8.6 (en général vous avez la plus récente et ce nest pas celle-là). Si vous ne lavez pas téléchargez-la et donnez-lui un nom comme VLC2 dans votre dossier applications. Ne jetez surtout pas la plus récente. Inutile de mettre cette version sur votre doc.
  6/ télécharger un logiciel appelé HOMEPLAYER
  7/ Mettez Homeplayer dans le dock. Lancez-le
  Une icône en forme de boule irrégulière gris foncé apparaîtra en haut, à gauche de votre écran (à côté de lheure, létat de votre batterie, la borne Wi-fi, etc.).
  8/ cliquer de dessus une seule fois, un menu apparaît. Choisir  paramètres
  9/aller dans préférences dans la fenêtre qui apparaît cliquer sur longlet VLC, choisir dans votre dossier application la version VLC2.
  Refermez cette fenêtre.
  10/ revenez à la boule grise, retournez sur paramètres, cliquer sur assistant.
  11/ suivez les instructions.
  Attention à un moment il vous propose de modifier ladresse DHCP, refusez car même si vous acceptez (et faite les ajustements nécessaires sur la Freebox) lissue est la même. Dans le doute jai opté pour la prudence.
  12/ Vous allez voir apparaître un message vous disant quil ne trouve pas le chemin VLC. Jai essayé de comprendre, mais sans succès. Ignorez ce message. Continuez et fermez la fenêtre.
  13/ Dans la boule grise, aller dans Playlist Manager et faite votre playlist.
  Si une nulle comme moi a réussi vous aussi ! Juste une précision, cest un chemin qui vous ai demandé et non de rentrer un par un vos vidéos, photos, etc. 
  Moi jai chois, sur la playlist le dossiers Mes Films mais cest un choix. Puis jai choisi un chemin via mon dossier Vuze Downloads. Mais vous pouvez aussi créer des dossiers Vidéo ou autre sur votre bureau.
  Ensuite vous navez plus à chaque fois à cliquer sur synchroniser et votre playlist est mise à jour. 
  Fermez la fenêtre.
  14/ Allumer votre Télévision et votre Freebox.
  Appuyer sur Freebox (sur la télécommande) et aller sur Magneto.
  Vous verrez dans les périphériques, apparaître Homeplayer 
  Cliquer dessus et retrouvez vos vidéo.
  Cette technique est un pis-aller car rien nest identifié lorsque je vais sur Freeplayer. Je crois que ceci est dû au fait que le logiciel ne trouve pas le fameux chemin VLC (voir point 12). Si qqn arrive à résoudre ce problème, la fonction Freeplayer devrait devenir opérationnel.
Bon courage!


----------



## d.jerome (28 Septembre 2010)

merci eugenie94 chez moi sa marche ton petit tuto!!!!!
merci a toi et au forum

bye


----------

